# Giant Shark killed in Navarre???



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

According to PNJ's facebook post, this was caught in Navarre this am. Anyone else hear of this?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

IT's a Land Shark now.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

holy cow that's a big shark! That looks like the Tom Thumb Navarre on the beach


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Wtf! Can anyone tell what it is? I'm not good at identifying sharks.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow! That's huge!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

wow, guess that's a Mako huh....


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

That's ALOT of steaks!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Not a hammerhead.


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea it was caught on a 303 Zebco using Crickets for bait. You will notice the said rod just to the left of the blue dollar store cooler filled with miller high life. "Once I snagged that sum bitch, he fought fer a while but then I got him up to the beach and drugged him to the truck myself" Said the lone fisherman....


LOL.....Sorry, couldn't help it


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a Mako....Not a Hammerhead. Looks like a folding chair in a bag against the toolbox, not the shark :detective:


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

that's not the tail of as hammer.... I think that's something else like a foldup chair.... the tail looks more like a shortfin mako...


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty sure its a mako by the keel...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

aquatic argobull said:


> It's a hammer. You can see the hammer head resting against the toolbox


Mako look at the tail. What you see is a beach chair lol


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I think I got a good guess of whats for dinner!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Mako look at the tail. What you see is a beach chair lol


So it is. Maybe I was predisposed to thinking that after seeing the sticker on the window


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

aquatic argobull said:


> It's a hammer. You can see the hammer head resting against the toolbox


Allot were fooled by the bag chair


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

Massive

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Massive. Going to take a wild guess and say it was snagged from pier.

Edit: nevermind, that's Joey polk in the picture. I'd like to know the size


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a promotion that Tom Thumb is running - free shark with fill-up.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

HappyHourHero said:


> According to PNJ's facebook post, this was caught in Navarre this am. Anyone else hear of this?


Pretty obvious photoshop job. I don't know who that dude is they cut/pasted in where I was standing pumping my gas. Caught it from the yak on a sabiki.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Lot of big makos out there this time of year.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Florabama fishing Rodeo page says it was caught on Pensacola Beach

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Saw, what looked like, a 9 footer near the surface out there on Thursday April 10th. Can't really tell how long that one is. Short Bed, step side, minus the tool box plus what's curved around.

What do you think?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Not going to lie the folding chair got me as well! I thought it was a hammer until I spoke with the Angler. It was an 800 lb mako caught off Navarre beach.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> saw, what looked like, a 9 footer near the surface out there on thursday april 10th. Can't really tell how long that one is. Short bed, step side, minus the tool box plus what's curved around.
> 
> What do you think?


12-13'


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

so how was it put in the truck?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Go figure PNJ giving false details again. This Mako was caught from a boat near Cape San Blas near PCB, allegedly.

There is a pic and some discussion on the Concerened Citizens of Navarre Facebook page


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

The Pitt said:


> Go figure PNJ giving false details again. This Mako was caught from a boat near Cape San Blas near PCB, allegedly.
> 
> There is a pic and some discussion on the Concerened Citizens of Navarre Facebook page



That's Joey polk in the pic. He's a big shark fisherman on the navarre area. I'm going to bet it was navarre.

That's an actual Facebook page? Lol.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> That's Joey polk in the pic. He's a big shark fisherman on the navarre area. I'm going to bet it was navarre.
> 
> That's an actual Facebook page? Lol.


Yea I came across it because a friend of mine post in it. I dont want to be a part of that group, just a bunch of people whining and asking dumbass questions.

Someone is full of shit here. On that page a lady says click on the PNJ pic and ask "Joe" cause he can answer any questions....

Like I said before "allegedly" he was saying it was caught near Cape San Blas.


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

"were gonna need a bigger boat.....errrrr.... truck"


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

The Pitt said:


> Yea I came across it because a friend of mine post in it. I dont want to be a part of that group, just a bunch of people whining and asking dumbass questions.
> 
> Someone is full of shit here. On that page a lady says click on the PNJ pic and ask "Joe" cause he can answer any questions....




I'm gonna say it was navarre. The polk brothers fish navarre quite a bit.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a stud mako right there.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

That is the Tom thumb on Navarre beach. That is a long drive from Cape San Blas to Navarre beach. It was probation different sharks.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

The last thing these guy's wanted was publicity...now it's all over the web.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

sharkwrangler said:


> The last thing these guy's wanted was publicity...now it's all over the web.



You cant put a giant shark in the back of your truck and expect no one to notice...


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is another someone posted to FB.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

sharkwrangler said:


> The last thing these guy's wanted was publicity...now it's all over the web.


If thats what they don't want they need to put a tarp over that thing!

Its kinda funny tho because Ernie Polk said "He does not kill them anymore" on a fakebook post about that 720# brought into harborwalk and yes I know thats not Ernie in the picture.......


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

sharkwrangler said:


> The last thing these guy's wanted was publicity...now it's all over the web.


Maybe a tarp next time. lol


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, that's jaws


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahahah That's a great couple pics!!! Definitely have a big cook out w/ that joker!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Now, if I drive the speed limit nobody will notice me and ths big Azz shark that's hanging out the end of my truck.:whistling:.

Does he need a 12"x12" red in color flag hanging off the tail of the shark?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great catch. Even better steaks. Someone is going to be eating good.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW! That is impressive, especially if he caught it off the beach. Would love more details if anyone gets them.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

We just need one of the forum LEO's to run the tag and you will know where it was caught and by whom.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Kim said:


> We just need one of the forum LEO's to run the tag and you will know where it was caught and by whom.


We already know!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Caddy Yakker said:


> We already know!


Bring him to Gilligan's tonight and we'll have Leo cook'em up on the grill!

Jimmy


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

805lbs


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

NICE SHARK longfin mako not good eats


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Such a Magnificent creature, truly breath taking.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

mulletmeat said:


> NICE SHARK longfin mako not good eats


It's a shortfin mako. 

Stop making stuff up. We all know you can't keep long fin mako.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Earnie and Joey caught the fish me and earnie are the same age and know each other he is a good dude. Since I guess the jig is up I will say that the shark weighed 805# it was weighed on a certified race car scale, caught on a 16/0 between sanblas and Navarre. Anyone that knows them knows this ain't their biggest and mainly you would never have known they caught it unless someone snapped a pic... Shark was not caught on Navarre. Polk boys only fish land based, I remember back in highschool earnie and Shawn paddling out in kayaks from blackwater canoe at 3am with a full sized bonito in 3-5 and we sat there all night... Them Polks can do it and never tell... Good on them! Hate they got caught on camera this time..... That being said I'm going to get me a steak.....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Earnie and Joey caught the fish me and earnie are the same age and know each other he is a good dude. Since I guess the jig is up I will say that the shark weighed 805# it was weighed on a certified race car scale, caught on a 16/0 between sanblas and Navarre. Anyone that knows them knows this ain't their biggest and mainly you would never have known they caught it unless someone snapped a pic... Shark was not caught on Navarre. Polk boys only fish land based, I remember back in highschool earnie and Shawn paddling out in kayaks from blackwater canoe at 3am with a full sized bonito in 3-5 and we sat there all night... Them Polks can do it and never tell... Good on them! Hate they got caught on camera this time..... That being said I'm going to get me a steak.....
> View attachment 268762


Pure Awesomeness!!!! Hard to hide that thing in the middle of the day in the back of a truck. Haha. Eat up!


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

By Shawn- you mean squirrel? This is all they do - 
Won't be the last one of these they drag in.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Just do a pff search for Ernie. I posted a few photos for him here a few years back. I've fished one night with Ernie. He's a good guy. 
When he said he didn't kill sharks I am pretty sure he didn't include Makos.

These guys have won several tournaments. I believe he holds a land based record or two. I get a good laugh when one of his pics get posted and people say it's photo shopped. LMAO Ernie didn't even know how to post a photo before. He had me post them for him. He didn't know what photo shop is. 

Congrats To The Polks!!
You did it again !!!

Arthur


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Badass. I guess if you put in the time...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I know the Polks like to keep stuff secret but that pic in the gas station is 100% on Navarre Beach. It was caught on Navarre unless for some reason they went to the island to get gas before going home which wouldnt make any sense...


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Believe me. Those guys have put in their time. If I am not mistaken his dad and grand dad taught them to shark fish from shore. He Really does Not like publicity and never brags. It's just kinda hard to keep a 800lb secret


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Well Earnie Polk made front page of PNJ today with that shark.....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I read his comments and he sounds like a stand-up dude. No waste, mostly let's 'em go and eats what he does keep. I like that.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I read his comments and he sounds like a stand-up dude. No waste, mostly let's 'em go and eats what he does keep. I like that.


Yeah I never heard anyone say anything bad about him except on here some idiot said his pic was photoshopped which is bs.

I remember seeing him on Navarre pier in the mornings when I was a kid.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Well Earnie Polk made front page of PNJ today with that shark.....



Here you go

http://www.pnj.com/article/20140417/NEWS01/304170017/Shark-caught-in-local-waters


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The Pitt said:


> Go figure PNJ giving false details again. This Mako was caught from a boat near Cape San Blas near PCB, allegedly.
> 
> There is a pic and some discussion on the Concerened Citizens of Navarre Facebook page



Go figure, you're wrong.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Caddy yakker.....do you think this was the mako under your yak last week.....next to your chum bag bouy?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

flounder1156 said:


> Caddy yakker.....do you think this was the mako under your yak last week.....next to your chum bag bouy?


I thought about that. The captain of the Hog Wild said it was 500# but you know how fish look smaller under water. I was near Navarre but I think theres quite a few out there right now.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

JoeZ said:


> Go figure, you're wrong.


Sure I was wrong but the key word there was allegedly. No need to stir a ruckus and make snarky comments . If you click on the original picture on the PNJ facebook page there was a person claiming in the comments he was there when the shark was caught. Obviously that was a lie! And like I said someone is obviously full of shit here.

Its unfortunate that these guys didnt want this kind of stuff to go viral and it did. You have to commend them on such an outstanding catch though!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive met Ernie several times, very good dude and a HELL of shark fisherman. He has tagged and released more sharks then any one else in this area Id bet. But, depending on the fight, this big girl probably wouldnt have made it anyway and a mako like that is a trophy and Id never fault ANYONE for harvesting that big girl. I know I sure as hell would!

I saw a guy paddle boarding yesterday about 3/4 of a mile out. I told him about all of the makos out here lately and he just laughed it off and told me he knew what he was doing. I bet if he saw that big girl his attitude would change some!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a decent size mako, some big girls have been coming in this year. We got one 1000lb 12 feet long not to long ago off Pensacola. It took us 7 hours to figure out how to get the shark in the boat, 5 grown men and two come alongs later we boated the beast. We cut loose Hammers and Tigers over 1000 pretty regularly.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Dang both are nice Mako's!!! Good job to all the fisherman involved.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn man Id make sure that shark was dead as door nail (ok after typing out that expression for the first time it got me thinking...WTF does that even mean?!) before I stuck my head near its face!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Damn man Id make sure that shark was dead as door nail (ok after typing out that expression for the first time it got me thinking...WTF does that even mean?!) before I stuck my head near its face!!!


If I'm gonna be dumb I guess I gotta be tough....It rained on us the whole time until we finally landed it.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I just want to know how he got it in to the truck....was that covered already?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Kenton said:


> I just want to know how he got it in to the truck....was that covered already?


tow truck


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

CatHunter said:


> Thats a decent size mako, some big girls have been coming in this year. We got one 1000lb 12 feet long not to long ago off Pensacola. It took us 7 hours to figure out how to get the shark in the boat, 5 grown men and two come alongs later we boated the beast. We cut loose Hammers and Tigers over 1000 pretty regularly.


How far off shore are you guys landing the 1000 pounders?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Justin618 said:


> How far off shore are you guys landing the 1000 pounders?


Earnie has caught two over 1000 from the shore between Navarre and P.cola.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> dead as door nail (ok after typing out that expression for the first time it got me thinking...What does that even mean?!)


Steel nails were so valuable at one time that when a house burned down, people would scavenge the site and reclaim the nails. 

Since door nails were bent over after being driven through the door, they could not be used; hence, they were dead.

This dates back to 1350 and the 14th century.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

CCC said:


> Earnie has caught two over 1000 from the shore between Navarre and P.cola.


Ernie and joeys biggest is 949# and 928#. Both LBSF records. 945 beat 928 from what I read on lbsf site


----------



## baldjtb (Apr 12, 2014)

I love how casual he is just filling up his truck with a big Mako in the back


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Ernie and joeys biggest is 949# and 928#. Both LBSF records. 945 beat 928 from what I read on lbsf site


 which both were land based records But Those 2 were Hammerheads, The one he has for a Mako is 600 and something caught in 2009!!! this will be their best land based record for a Mako!!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Redfish said:


> which both were land based records But Those 2 were Hammerheads, The one he has for a Mako is 600 and something caught in 2009!!! this will be their best land based record for a Mako!!!


No, those 2 were tiger sharks.his lbsf record for mako was 674#, he just crushed it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Now on WEARTV


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> No, those 2 were tiger sharks.his lbsf record for mako was 674#, he just crushed it.


 You are Right My Bad Been a long day at work , Thanks for Reminding me!! Sorry Ernie!!! and your right they did Crush it, Congrats Guys!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Redfish said:


> You are Right My Bad Been a long day at work , Thanks for Reminding me!! Sorry Ernie!!! and your right they did Crush it, Congrats Guys!!!:thumbup:


It happens. His tigers were massive.

I'm hoping to land something big this weekend. Using a spinner shark head for bait lol


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

It always makes me sad to see such an awesome creature be killed. Based on the article, they would have released the fish if it had a chance to survive, but since it's survival was doubtful, I suppose they made the right call in keeping it. Good thing they did I guess, because it sounds like its going to break a world record.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Justin, let me know when you guys go out, I need to hit the water, i am going to get my first real shark soon dammit


----------



## Landman (Oct 4, 2007)

I fished with Ernie back in the old PJC days. I'm up in Philly for work and the story and photo was aired on a local CBS station this morning, I was getting ready for work and heard shark...florida....Polk. anyway great catch.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

here's the interview on tv

http://www.weartv.com/news/features/top-stories/stories/milton-cousins-real-big-shark-43592.shtml


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

This story just made Good Morning America on Easter Sunday at 7:18am. That's great.:thumbup:
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Also saw the shark in the truck picture on "The Chive"

-KCCO


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> Also saw the shark in the truck picture on "The Chive"
> 
> -KCCO


Me too...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

A fellow officer of mine showed me the pic off of his cell phone. A buddy of his is the one who caught it. According to him, it was estimated to weigh around 800 lbs... it is a mako. It was caught off of Navarre Beach, bait kayaked out about 100 yards. O*D*W


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm glad to see some folks taking these sharks home as long as they're eating them or doing something with them. The stuff everybody is saying about sharks being depleted is not in our area and couldn't be further from the truth for around here. I see more sharks now than I have ever seen and wish they would start ending up back on the menus rather than grouper and snapper. We used to spearfish all the time and would see one once in awhile, now when you shoot a fish it's like ringing the dinnerbell. Glad these fellas took that big guy to the house!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

it made Yahoo...

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/natu...graphed-florida-gas-station-set-world-record/

But I thought Polk origionally said it was caught offshore- too many conflicting versions....


----------



## Photoguy504 (Feb 6, 2014)

just saw it on the local news fox 8 from New Orleans, LA they said it was too big for the truck and that the guy was having a cookout with it.
www.yakstuff.com


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

that is one of the greatest pictures ive seen on this site. there should be a contest for most random fishing pictures.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw the story on Fox News today and also it is up on The Blaze.com now which is Glenn Beck's website.

Glad they caught it but am now wondering if all this attention is going to draw too much attention to our beaches. Remember in the movie JAWS when all the idiots in overcrowded boats were even running into each other trying to catch the big one?!

All we need is a few yoo-hoos who have never done this before get bitten because they don't know how to properly, and safely, shark fish from shore.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> I saw the story on Fox News today and also it is up on The Blaze.com now which is Glenn Beck's website.
> 
> Glad they caught it but am now wondering if all this attention is going to draw too much attention to our beaches. Remember in the movie JAWS when all the idiots in overcrowded boats were even running into each other trying to catch the big one?!
> 
> All we need is a few yoo-hoos who have never done this before get bitten because they don't know how to properly, and safely, shark fish from shore.


What do ya mean not knowing how to do it safely? All you do is drag them up on the sure, grab the hook with your hand and pull it out of his mouth isnt it?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Breeze said:


> What do ya mean not knowing how to do it safely? All you do is drag them up on the sure, grab the hook with your hand and pull it out of his mouth isnt it?


If they're small enough, I heard you can lip them.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

MrFish said:


> If they're small enough, I heard you can lip them.


 Now that I wanna see. "Hey William- Watch how I grab this like a big 'ol Largemouth!"


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Real men don't catch sharks with rods and reels, they noodle em with a nice bloody t bone steak like I've been doing for years.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/04/2...rfcasting-may-break-record/?intcmp=latestnews


----------

